# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  घर में बनाएँ सुरक्षित हेयरडाई

## superidiotonline

आज बाल सफेद होना और उन्हें डाई या कलर करना बहुत आम बात है. एक टाइम था जब लोग मजबूरी में बालों को डाई या कलर करते थें लेकिन आज ये फैशन बन गया है. लेकिन क्या आप जानते है कि यही डाई आपके बालों के लिए कितनी नुक्सानदेह साबित हो सकती है.

----------


## superidiotonline

इसमें पाये जाने वाला अमोनिया बालों को समय से पहले सफ़ेद कर देता है. यही नहीं यह आँखों के लिए भी बहुत नुक्सानदेह हैं. लेकिन अब आपको घबराने की जरुरत नहीं है क्योंकि आज हम आपको प्राकृतिक तरीके से बनाने वाली हेयर डाई के बारे में बताने जा रहें हैं, जिसे आप घर पर आसानी से बना सकते हैं.

----------


## superidiotonline

*लहसुन से बनाएं हेयरडाई*

इसके लिए आपको चाहिए लहसुन, जैतून का तेल और एक सूती कपड़ा. फिर अपनाएं ये आसान स्टेप्स-

----------


## superidiotonline

1. अधिक मात्रा में छिला हुआ लहसुन लें क्योंकि जब आप इसे पीसेगें तो यह कम हो जायेगा.

----------


## superidiotonline

2. लहसुन को अच्छे से भून लें जब तक वह काला ना हो जाये.

----------


## superidiotonline

3. सूती कपड़े से पीसे हुए लहसुन को अच्छे छान लें, इसे आपको पाउडर मिल जाएगा.

----------


## superidiotonline

4. अब इसमें जैतून का तेल मिलाएं और पेस्ट बना लें.

----------


## superidiotonline

5. इसे 7 दिन के लिए एक बोत्तल बंद करके रख दें. (फ्रिज में स्टोर ना करें).

----------


## superidiotonline

6. 7 दिनों के बाद यह अपने बालों पर लगाएं जैसे आप हेयर डाई लगते हैं. हो सके तो शाम को लगाएं और अगले दिन सुबह धो दें.

यह हेयर डाई काफी लंबे समय तक रहेगी और आपके बालों को भी कोई नुक्सान नहीं होगा.
-----------------------
साभार : जनमन

----------


## edaeds

> 2. लहसुन को अच्छे से भून लें जब तक वह काला ना हो जाये.


bunane ka tarika ka hoga

----------

